# Powering Component speakers with just a head unit??! Help Please!



## Jsunn (Oct 18, 2009)

Hello All, 

I wasn't quite sure where to ask this. 

I just purchased a Kenwood KDC-X993 headunit and installed it a couple of weekends ago. I love it so far but I think I am a little out of my league. 

I got an "e-bay" special on some Polk Audio db 6501 component 6.5" speakers. 

*I do not have an amp right now and was wondering if the Kenwood 993 would be enough to drive my new speakers??*

From Crutchfield the specks on my HU are: (22 watts RMS/50 peak x 4 channels)

The specs for my speakers are: power range: 10-100 watts RMS (300 watts peak power)

I am planning on getting an amp, just don't have the money to drop on one now. I am thinking of the Alpine PDX4.100 (4 channel Amp)

Let me know what you think. 


Thanks for your help!
-Jason


----------



## drtool (Nov 26, 2007)

It will power the drivers, just not loud. Too fully get the most out of your new gear a amp is in order as you know. If your ride is quite to begin with you can put off buying an amp till funds allow.


----------



## buchaja (Nov 10, 2007)

Jsunn said:


> From Crutchfield the specks on my HU are: (22 watts RMS/50 peak x 4 channels)
> 
> The specs for my speakers are: power range: 10-100 watts RMS (300 watts peak power)




Is 22 between 10 and 100?


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

you will be fine and you will get REALLY loud....you may just infe at really loud levels it gets a bit harsh. You will want to spend some time adjusting the HU to suit the speakers and [email protected]!!

got a sub???


----------



## jimp (Jul 12, 2009)

22 rms should do ok, but you didn't mention the sensitivity of the 6.5's, if they are 90 db or better then 22 rms should do ok IF you don't want it really loud. I have Focal 6.5 a1's running of my oem hu (guestimated at 10-20 rms) and they get loud enough for me right now. I do have an amp install in process now, but looking for better sound quality is my primary goal with the amp, not loudness.


----------



## Jsunn (Oct 18, 2009)

Thanks for the input. I just finished installing them and the do sound pretty good! a lot better that the previous set that is for sure. 

A neighbor is me know that he is going to be selling a diamond audio 4 channel amp and I have offered to buy it from him. I will get the specs as soon as I can. He works a custome car audio place and has a promo system that was given to him to advertise products. he is looking to sell the parts. 

The speakers have a sensitivity of: 92 dB.

I don't want "really loud" I want good sound that is clear when I turn it up to "kinda loud".

Thanks again,
-J


----------



## highbl00d (Nov 17, 2009)

i like this... Im facing the same dilemma, but just dont know how far to go on shopping an amp for my fronts. what should I look for (other than W RMS) when shopping an amp for my fronts...?


----------



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

I have a set of mb quart qsd 216 running of an alpine 9855 right not since someone decided they wanted my jl 500/1 and mmats 70x4 more than I did apparently


----------



## nineball (Jan 17, 2008)

highbl00d said:


> i like this... Im facing the same dilemma, but just dont know how far to go on shopping an amp for my fronts. what should I look for (other than W RMS) when shopping an amp for my fronts...?


look over the classifieds section. since you are just getting into this (expensive) world save yourself some money and buy used equipment. you can run it for a while, sell it on for little or no loss and buy something else. the best way to find stuff out is to actually use it.


----------



## highbl00d (Nov 17, 2009)

nineball said:


> look over the classifieds section. since you are just getting into this (expensive) world save yourself some money and buy used equipment. you can run it for a while, sell it on for little or no loss and buy something else. the best way to find stuff out is to actually use it.


thanks. sounds like thats the best bet. Im even contemplating gettin new rear coaxials... my dls rs6a's in the front are beautiful and I bet will be even better once I amp them an clean up the signal. what would compliment them in the rear? a shop is suggesting orion cobalts being that they're just rears...


----------



## nineball (Jan 17, 2008)

rear speakers (rear fill) is a whole different ballgame. some people like it, some people don't. i have it in one car and it sounds fine but i don't in another car and it sounds fine. do the same thing - buy used. try out a few sets. see what you like. every speaker is different. don't go spending full retail on something you may not even keep.


----------



## highbl00d (Nov 17, 2009)

thanks... sorta common sense but I needed to have it drilled into my head..LoL.


----------



## Damo98 (Mar 20, 2009)

rears are ok if you carry passengers or dont care about absolute Sound Quality (as in compete) much.. 

prefereably, match the rears to the front for an overall continuity in sound.. but its not necessary..


----------



## highbl00d (Nov 17, 2009)

nah I dont compete, but I like good sound quality. I may just run the stocks for now and eventually upgrade. I was also told that a "better quality amp" to the fronts may provide a cleaner signal and eliminate distortion and clipping... but a $400 amp vs a $200 amp? like a dls vs a cheap ol lightning audio? hmm... ahh I should have left the whole stereo stock... this is confusing and expensive..LoL


----------



## Damo98 (Mar 20, 2009)

it only gets worse as you aim for a better sound again... 

run stock rears for now... and if you see a set of similar co-ax's go for a bargain, grab them.. but they arent critical... 

a better quality amp will indeed power speakers better, but will you hear it, probably not.. 
any amp will power speakers better than the head unit, providing you dong necessarily go for the "cheap & nasty" option.. any known brand amp will do the job nicely.. how far up the "quality" scale you go is dependant on budget and needs...


----------



## highbl00d (Nov 17, 2009)

I might as well do it right the first time..


----------



## 94VG30DE (Nov 28, 2007)

highbl00d said:


> I might as well do it right the first time..


hahaha. Nope. 

If you stay in car audio longer than 2 weeks, this won't be the first time, and it will _never_ be right :laugh: So I wouldn't lose too much sleep about "doing it right the first time."


----------



## nineball (Jan 17, 2008)

highbl00d said:


> I was also told that a "better quality amp" to the fronts may provide a cleaner signal and eliminate distortion and clipping...



clipping happens when you are sending a bad signal. any amp can clip if not set properly no matter the cost. cleaner? possibly but the real question is can you tell a difference, and at your stage of the game the answer is no. 

stick to cheaper/used equipment for now. you WILL be upgrading it at some point, trust me. no sense in wasting lots of money up front. why spend $400 on an amp that you can sell for $200-300 later when you can get another for $200 now and lose less money in the long run? same thing applies to all pieces you may be considering with the exception of wire. do yourself a favor and use 0g for everything the first time. running wire is not fun but it can get expensive.


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

nineball said:


> why spend $400 on an amp that you can sell for $200-300 later when you can get another for $200 now and lose less money in the long run? same thing applies to all pieces you may be considering with the exception of wire. do yourself a favor and use 0g for everything the first time. running wire is not fun but it can get expensive.


Because $200 now that you MAY be able to sell plus $400 dollars later equals $600. Spending $400 now equals $400. Pretty simple if you ask me.

I would agree though to look for some quality used gear. All of my IDQ's and my Zuki were "used" I saved a bunch of cash and they all showed up in perfect condition.


----------



## nineball (Jan 17, 2008)

hmm.. $200 (now) + $400 (later) - $150 (selling original $200) = $450, but with a base of information to go forward with. someone with NO experience in this field will not be able to tell the difference between a $200 amp and a $400 amp. i bet if set properly you could not hear an audible difference either. pretty sure i would be the same.


----------



## highbl00d (Nov 17, 2009)

found a diamond audio amp 50Wx4 RMS for like $120...someone overheard me talking bout this an yells over "hey you should get an electronic crossover"... more $$$ !!!


----------



## nineball (Jan 17, 2008)

welcome to mobile audio  it only gets worse from here (more $$).


----------



## KP Texan (Oct 26, 2009)

I was thinking of doing this but just came to the sad realization that I should just pony up the cash for an amp to power my components...This project has turned into more $ than I anticipated.

-Wes


----------



## highbl00d (Nov 17, 2009)

a dealer has a dls ra40 for sale (bout 400 installed). I've heard nuthin but good things bout this amp, but 400 bucks...?? maaaaannn...lol...


----------



## jimp (Jul 12, 2009)

see if you can find the same amp online, would be less $$ and install it yourself


----------

